# Best place to buy 4WD actuator?



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've found them for $214. Mines cracked where it mounts to the front diff.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

get a used one. aandryiii has one. half that price.


----------

